# Nice range of movement



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Check out the robot movement.

http://laughingsquid.com/geminoiddk-an-ultra-realistic-humanoid-robot/


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That is almost scary real. The movements are almost to good as with the eyes. Human movement has a lot of very minor flaws that you don't really see but you are aware of. 
I think you would have to be there in person to see any issues with the skin. 
I am sure with a good voice to motion program this robot would pass for human on screen.
Just think of all the news casters that could be replaced.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Just think of all the news casters that could be replaced.


Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow! that's cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can tell he wasn't modeled after a singer because he's taking shallow breaths


----------

